# Burt Lake State Park



## Moldman (Nov 29, 2009)

Can anyone tell me if the state park at Burt Lake has wifi ? Need to check with office once in awhile during my vacation. Thanks


----------



## ready2fish (Apr 2, 2009)

Moldman said:


> Can anyone tell me if the state park at Burt Lake has wifi ? Need to check with office once in awhile during my vacation. Thanks


I don't believe so
you might want to call them just to be sure

1-231-238-9392


----------



## benster (Jul 31, 2006)

I'm sure McDonald's does you could run there.


----------



## rocketrob (Apr 10, 2012)

No .... Hardly any state parks provide wifi, with ATT we had full use of our phones to access internet


----------

